# scratch building grandstands and other track buildings



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

I am new to the hobby and I was wondering if anyone has any info about scratch building stuff for my track?

I am a former jewelry model carver and mold maker and I am planing to apply some of those techniques to this hobby, mostly for figures and detailed parts of buildings. I was hoping for guides or plans of buildings. 

Mike


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

On SlottV's website, he has some "how-to" instructions regarding some scenery. 

how-to

Oh, and welcome to the hobby!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Check out his forum. Especially the scenery/buildings pages. Look around there is a ton of great scratch built buildings there. Pits, grandstands, officials booths, media towers. It's all 1/32 but no matter. Can't wait to see what a guy of your skill background comes up with. Good luck mj

http://www.slotforum.com/forums/index.php?showforum=30


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

I found a bunch of HO sized railway buildings and posted them online in our local forum:

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1156406709

Might not be what you're after, but the basis is there. Simply print, cut and fold 

Richard


----------



## neophytte (Sep 14, 2006)

And some more here (backgrounds, bleachers, etc):

http://neophytte.mine.nu/forum/forum.pl?fid=05&topic_id=1144741886

Richard


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Scratch Buildings*

Here's a couple of scratch built items.The First Aid Station is made from decorative aluminum fence post. Square tubing with a cap. I sprayed it with textured paint to give it a concrete look. Sprayed the top with gloss, added a cross. The Pole Position tower is made from same tubing, with computer made stickers added. Tower has a battery motor attached, which makes the traingle top revolve for advertising. The motor was from a store display. I used a dowell rod for the shaft, and the top triangle just sits on the dowell rod. Kind'a cool!!! Hope you enjoy the pics, Randy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Custom Buildings*

These are some modern style buildings I built from scratch. They are made out of scrap MDF board. I used the textured spray paint again for the concrete look. The media box hangs on the side of the track, but can be removed if necessary for racing. The small media building has a garage or inspection center underneath. The black glass is plexiglass sprayed black. I used a silver marker pen for the glass grid lines. Roof is MDF board sprayed with red primer paint for a flat look. I used an ice pick to scribe some roof lines. I need to add a few signs. I don't think you ever get through!!! Randy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Victory Stand*

Victory Stand ia a piece of MDF, sanded a slanted ramp, added gloss paint and checker flag decals, and a few bushes.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

I just love Randy's track. You can tell it's a labor of love.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

I like the detail you put into your work.I wish I was that creative.Tom Stumpf


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> I like the detail you put into your work.I wish I was that creative.Tom Stumpf


Allow me to second and third both sentiments. Fantastic work!!


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

nicce work Hilltop. Busy this weekend? lol...


Dave


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*Hilltop's track!!!*

Randy,

Your track is outstanding!! You have given us great ideas, for sure. I will look in your gallery, but can you post more pics of your track? Even some overall shots too? I am collecting as many pics as I can to get reference ideas for my track decorations. AGAIN..... outstanding owrk. My hat's off to you.

Gary


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The only thing I can see that would be considered totally unreal is the #20 in victory lane. :X


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*# 20*

Come on Pete, be nice!!! Actually, I got to let Tony go myself due to the car Mfg. change. I'm a Chevy man at heart!!! Thanks for the kind words guys, I appreciate that. Here's the full track shot asked for. The track is an 18' x 5 1/2' Quad Oval custom routed with a figure 8 style road coarse in the middle. Has banked turns on both ends. A section of track ( track with First Aid & Winner's block ) can be replaced with another section that has 2 back to back U's. This section combines both tracks to make a full coarse track. Lot's of wiring!!! I need to do more landscaping, but as this is a race track, trees need to be limited!!! Lifelike cars are a blast, but I also race T-Jets, AFX, Tyco, etc. Thanks again, Hilltop


----------



## Scafremon (Dec 11, 2006)

Wow.

That is just so clean. How did it come to be like it is today? I mean, when you started, did you have the finished product pictured in your mind, or did it come to you as you worked on it?

Do you have in process pics, or pics of things you tried which didn't pan out?


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*track*

Scf, I had helped a couple of friends with their tracks, so I kind'a had an idea of what I wanted. I'm a Nascar fan, but I wanted to add a road coarse for a variety of racing. I'm trying to keep it racer friendly. The buildings, signs, and trees can be removed for serious racing ( track marshals and fast cars can be damaging). The white plastic wall on both sides of the track may not look the best, but it sure makes wiping down the track easy and helps keep the landscaping debris off the track. Cars seem to like the wall very well also, especially in the turns!!! The banked turn is a true bank. I had to use a pipe clamp to pull the bank into place. I found a couple of old pics for you. Hilltop


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*trees*

The buildings and trees can be removed for race day if necessary. For the trees, I cut them off smooth at the base. Take a straight pin, cut it half into, put it in a vise, heat with a torch till cherry red, and stick the tree trunk down on the pin while hot. After it cools, you have a tree that you can stick anywhere on the track ( if you use foam for your grass or hills landscaping material). I put magnets on the bottom of the Sunoco signs. Screw a metal screw at you desired location, and set the sign on top. If you knock one over, just stand it back up, no harm done. Signs can be removed or layed down for race day. You can also use the straight pins in the bottom base of your signs, so you can change their position easily, unless they are lighted, then the magnets will work better. Just some ideas that worked for me. Hilltop


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Hilltop - amazing piece of craftsmanship at every level of detail.

To all you prospective table builders out there, take a look at how much nicer and professional a non rectangular table makes the whole package look. It just exudes smoooooooooooth...


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all of the info. This stuff is very cool. I can't wait to get started and post some stuff myself.


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

*!!!*

HillTop that is an awesome site!!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Whoa -- really nice layout and details. The gradual banking is nice!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Glad I found this thread and had a good time looking at all your picks here Hilltop! This is a very nice layout you have. Good gosh...I have a long ways to go before I can call my track finished. Lucky!

Bob...zilla


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Thanks!!!*

Thanks for the kind words guys, glad you liked the track. If you ever get in the Middle Tennessee area, your more than welcome to stop by and turn some laps, do a little southern racing!!! I need to add some more landscaping and fill in the bare areas, but still deciding what to add. Maybe I need to hide my controllers!!! Thanks again, Randy


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Mind now blown*



AfxToo said:


> Hilltop - amazing piece of craftsmanship at every level of detail.
> 
> To all you prospective table builders out there, take a look at how much nicer and professional a non rectangular table makes the whole package look. It just exudes smoooooooooooth...


We've seen some snippets of your track. The overview is spectacular!

So sweet! It just pulls you in. Something we can all aspire too. AMAZING!


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Randy,I just keep looking and the little details keep popping up.It's just incredible the change from the pipe clamp picture to the finished track.Thanks for putting the pressure on me to get mine done.I have to make some elevation changes to some areas.It sure shows what some hard work and thought will do.I have to go look again,it's only 12:20 am. Thanks Tom Stumpf


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Tom's Track*

Tom, I looked at your gallery. That's a good size track you got there my friend!!! Custom routed, I like that!!! You mentioned you needed some elevation. By all means if possible, elevate some sections with a few hills. AS wide as that track is, you would be able to see your car running up and down an elevated hill. A small rize or long hump in a straight will cause some excitment for sure. Elevate some of the turns if possible. You can probably raise the edge of the track in the turns to give em a bank. A good friend of mine has an elevated track, which is a blast to run on. The landscaping and elevation just adds so much more to racing. Check out http://www.hoslotcarracing.com/ and click on wooden track. I race on this track every chance I get. 
Could I trade or buy that Pit Stop garage I believe I noticed??? You need a big garage for that track!!! Let me know, Randy


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi
How did you do the crowd?


----------



## christos_s (Jan 16, 2008)

Cordoba,
now yours is an amazing pit and race-hq building. Is it all LEGO???


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

christos_s said:


> Cordoba,
> now yours is an amazing pit and race-hq building. Is it all LEGO???


Thanks for the compliment and YES -- All Legos, except the lights inside the garages -- those are Christmas lights.

If anyone wants to part with vast amounts of cash quickly I highly recommend designing a gigantic pit/paddock/press complex in HO scale and using Legos to build it. :lol: But it did turn out cool so I guess it was worth it.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Could I trade or buy that Pit Stop garage I believe I noticed??? You need a big garage for that track!!! Let me know, Randy[/QUOTE]
Randy,Yes it could be yours. email me at [email protected]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Hey all, I thought i'd jump in on this topic. Cell foam 88 is also a good building medium. They use it mostly for building planes. It cut s cleanly, and is super light. Even someone of my of my skill and patience range (low to medium) can build some decent buildings with it. Once you detail it alot of "issues" disappear. I used sticky mylar and striping tape for the windows and other details i made up with my computer and printer. This was my third try in three days. The first two got the Godzilla stomp!! Three was the charm. mj


----------



## mmheyho (Jan 3, 2008)

The lighted affect looks great!! Did you set up an additional power supply for them? Are they train lights?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

mmheyho said:


> The lighted affect looks great!! Did you set up an additional power supply for them? Are they train lights?


I actually have three power packs running the lights There are about one hundred lights lights around the circuit. The stadium lights (on the far left) are made by Brawa a German train accesories company. The others i made. Aluminum tubing with incandescent train lights 50 ma each in the infield. The same tubes with 5mm LED lights around the circuit. Two 16v AC power supplies for the infield and one 14v DC for the LEDs. Cool for night racing. mj


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*lights*

The lights look cool!!! Some of that final touch detailing. I got a couple of light-up signs, but thats about it. Great work and thanks for posting the pics!!! RM


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

It doesn't quite make it into your picture, Citylights, but I especially like what appears to be an escalator and bridge leading to the building. Nice detail.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Citylights has posted more pics in a previous thread or two and he has all kinds of detail items in that layout. Very very cool what he's done. 

It's one of those layouts where you would be compelled to just scan it and take it all in before even picking up a controller to go racing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

Ligier Runner said:


> Citylights has posted more pics in a previous thread or two.


Thanks Since then i've added two feet to the track and a bunch of detail changes. So as soon as i buy a digi camera i'm going to post some new pix. mj


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

MJ,That pit building looks great.I think you(citilights)and RANDY {HILL TOP RACEWAY) SHOULD MOVE INTO MY HOUSE FOR AWHILE.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2007)

tomhocars said:


> MJ,That pit building looks great.I think you(citilights)and RANDY {HILL TOP RACEWAY) SHOULD MOVE INTO MY HOUSE FOR AWHILE.


I was just checking out your (Max?) track in your gallery...... Nice! i'm packing my cars..... and my bags!! LOL mj


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

*Bags*

Tom, When I come, I'm bringing an empty suitcase to fill back up!!! RM


----------

